# 1993 Altima stalls



## Benjamin Allegretti (Jan 26, 2004)

My '93 Altima was stalling on the freeway a couple weeks ago. Sometimes it would run fine but was very hard to start after being parked for a few hours. The problem has worsened; now it hardly starts. When it does start, it runs for a bit then dies.

It first stalled 10 minutes down the freeway after I'd spent nearly 15 minutes trying to start it. Before that, it always started easily, except I had notticed during the couple months prior that it was cranking longer and longer before firing up.

I'm wondering if the Mass Air Flow Sensor can go bad in this fassion, or if its more sudden.

I replaced the fuel filter and pressure regulator and the fuel pump pumped a lot of fuel after disconnecting the line.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Take off your distributor cap and see if there is any oil in there at all. The distributors are notorious for leaking oil and messing up the crank sensor which will give it hard starts/no starts/ stalling. The fix is a new distributor. For the time being, you can spray brake cleaner in there and clean out the oil but it will be back very soon. Let me know how it works out.

D.J.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

I've been there! cost me $500+ to fix. hope i don't scare you!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It is an expensive fix. To make it cheaper, you could buy the distributor( i recommend a Nissan one) and put it in yourself. It's not hard to replace. You just need to set your timing and base idle when your done. On a positive note, if you buy a new distributor, you will get a new cap and rotor with the distributor.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

After checking distributor, cap, rotor, wires, change your fuel filter and check to see what fuel pressure you have. If you don't have a way to do this you will be at the mercy of a shop. You might need a pump or regulator. Don't know the history of your car, how many miles, repairs,etc.

Also, you might have a vaccum leak, check hoses and spray carb cleaner around intake manifold where it seals to block, if idle goes up you have a leaky intake gasket.

There are other reasons also, take it to autozone and see if they can pull the computer codes to see if any sensors are reporting anything.


----------



## Benjamin Allegretti (Jan 26, 2004)

*engine still stalls*

The distributor did have oil in it, behind the cap where the cam sensor is. Yesterday, I took it off and cleaned out the oil with brake cleaner. Today, the condition seems to have gotten a little better after reinstalling it. It took a few cranks but it started and ran for a few minutes before stalling.

The computer keeps giving code 11- camshaft sensor. Did the oil permanantly dammage the sensor?

I probably need a new distibutor. Actually, i really hope that's the problem and not something else.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Benjamin Allegretti said:


> My '93 Altima was stalling on the freeway a couple weeks ago. Sometimes it would run fine but was very hard to start after being parked for a few hours. The problem has worsened; now it hardly starts. When it does start, it runs for a bit then dies.
> 
> It first stalled 10 minutes down the freeway after I'd spent nearly 15 minutes trying to start it. Before that, it always started easily, except I had notticed during the couple months prior that it was cranking longer and longer before firing up.
> 
> ...


After 100k miles, my first gen use to give me the same problems.
Turns out, I needed a new fuel pump.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Go to a few supply houses, auto parts places, find a can of electric motor cleaner or something without any petroleum products in it. Try cleaning it again. Pay attention also to the condition of the inside of the cap and the rotor, make sure they are clean and not worn.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It does sound like a bad distributor oil seal. Try giving it a set of new plugs, and a new cap and rotor after spraying the inside of the distributor with Brake and Electrical Parts Cleaner. Also check the resistance of your plug wires. If it runs longer yet or continues to run then you have found the problem in the distributor. The tune up parts couldn't hurt and you probably would have done them anyway.

Troy


----------

